# Agility Starter kit for sale



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I don't know anything about agility training, but I've always thought it looked like so much fun, especially for the dogs. While I was shopping online today I saw an agility starter kit for less than half price.
It was at www.ppepets.com . Kyjen Agility Starter kit, regularly 89.99, reduced to 35.89. I've purchased things from them before with good luck.

I don't think I'm going to be able to post the link, so if you just go to the site, it's located on the sale and clearance area. You can also do a search for it.
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is the link: Agility Kit

We have the same agility kit and my daughter loves to work with Hillary and the equipment. Hillary can fly over the high jump. Martha will run at it full speed and then dart around it. LOL!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beverly, I have the same one too. It is a good start but not very durable. My 2 yrs son broke a pole very easily when they were helping me put it together. At that price its a good deal in my opinion. Sam loves it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I found this on Amazon.com for $32.99 with free shipping. I just may have to order this to try it out. Tripp looks like a natural for agility. I wish i was  !!

link- http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...34456?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, is the high jump adjustable? The one we have in class was made from PVC pipe and they made it adjustable to different heights.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

AWESOME! I just ordered one from Amazon....my daughter is in heaven and can't wait to get it in the mail~~
Thanks so much for posting this.
Katie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just went to Amazon and answered my own question. I just had to read it, duh. It is adjustable. They also sell the agility kit along with a training book for $43. Thanks for the info. Oh no - first it was giggling veggies, and now agility kits


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Kimberly, is the high jump adjustable?


Yes, the brackets that hold the bar just slide up and down the poles so you can adjust them to any height on the support poles.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oops, I was interrupted by a phone call as I was replying to you. 

I had to laugh at your comment on the agility manual & kit following the giggling veggies. JuliaV and I are part of another board that seems to enable each other for excessive purchases in fitness. Now, we have the Hav accessory enablers here!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This forum is costing me too much money!! I just ordered the agility starter kit...thought it would be fun to do with Izzy. Then, I remembered that we don't have a fenced in yard....so I guess we should put a fence up, huh? Geez.....has anybody seen a website for half price fencing with free shipping? LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy-
If you find that website.......I need that 1/2 price fencing with free shipping too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

that is a cute starter kit. The nice thing about agility is with a little creativity and a visit to Lowe's you can come up with many pieces. Another favorite site to go shopping at is www.affordableagility.com

They have great stuff for little dogs. We have quite a few pieces but mainly ones I have created when the husband is away!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that is a great site! Thank you Amanda for sharing the infor. I am interested in agility for my dog. My husband would really get into this, we play frisbe with Casper and he is awesome jumping and leaping to get the frisbe. My husband really enjoys it. I think he could get into this agility thing. He really loves Casper but he loved his big Lab we had, I still picture him with a big dog. I think if I could figure this agility thing out my husband would really enjoy it. Anyway this site looks like it has some good stuff on it. 
thanks,
Lynn


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn,
You could always get him a 9 week agility course for father's day <BG-I am evil!> My husband likes to watch the girls do agility but hasn't ran them in it. I had him showing the maltese in rally and the week before we went to a show and go and she ran out of the ring and came to mommy! He does practice stuff with them all the time

It only takes one time where your little dog beats the bigger dog to get truly hooked. Dora really likes agility. She gets so excited she forgets the wait command. The little dogs are usually more in connection with their body so right off the bat, they do better on the equipment than the big dogs. But they still have issues with contacts- Dora has been known to fly off the A frame like she is super dog!

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amanda,
_*THANKS!*_ That is a great idea! My husband got me a dog seat for my car for my birthday in March, so I will get him an agility course for Father's day! I love it...

Lynn


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Speaking of agility and how much fun it can be, I'm wondering at what age it's best to introduce jumping to our pups... any idea of when we can have them jumping over obstacles without it 'harming' them in some way? I have heard that it can be hard on their knees and joints if we do it too early..... is that true?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Marj, I read that you can start them off with minor things but the actual high jumps etc.. should not be done until about 18 months. Someone correct me if i am wrong please. Thanks


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We are jumping in puppy class. The bar is probably about 4"-5" off the ground. Havs love to jump over things. At least mine do.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My training club makes you wait till 18 months to do any sort of jumping. I decided to go above and beyond and get Dora completely checked out a the vet. Always a safe bet to get this done. I heard about all the injuries that happen- torn ACL's, etc. Obviously the dogs push themselves too far as they love agility too.

Don't worry about the jumping that usually isnt the problem for any healthy dog! It is the contacts and the weave poles <my current nightmare!> that you should get started on off the bat!

One of the things I like to do is take Dora to playgrounds and have her walk across things, introduce her to new equipment. We play on the swaying bridge (great cause the teeter moves), etc.

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks! I had also read that it's best to wait until about 18 months. Too true that jumping isn't going to be a problem to teach. At least, not for Ricky! I have such little yard space out back, that I don't know how I'm going to manage to introduce agility, but I'll work on it. I don't think out front will work, because the dogs have to be on leash. There is no fence there. 

I'll think of something!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I can't work my dogs well in the backyard either. Dora is more easy going but the maltese pretty much says that it is her place and not a work zone.

Maybe if you have a local tennis court at a school? That works if not someone elses yard. Or just set up a few items at once and then have really good treats.

Roast beef is a better trainer than I am!
Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What is the difference if they jump over a hurdle at 4" high, or when they go flying off my deck during a RLH game?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I asked the same sort of questions- my agility instructor said they do play on their own terms. Agility requires them taking sharp turns, following your lead, etc. Before agility, we stretch our dogs out and warm them up. Dogs often do this naturally before play themselves. Also it is a kind of activity that many dogs will do full speed and injuries can kind of happen before the dog realizes.

It is kind of the same thing with my maltese- she will walk/hike until she gets sick. She doesn't let us know when she is tired. She loves to go walking. My havanese will just be walking and lay down, letting you know she has enough. My vet said not to hike the maltese more than 2 miles per day regardless of how she is acting.

There is tons of information online to prevent agility injuries if you do some basic searches. Cleanrun is a great magazine and resource for agility. They have a backyard section, puppy books, etc. I think they currently have a free issue they will send to you as a sample.

I think 12 months is what most people recommend for small dogs since that is the age the growth plates close, for bigger dogs it is usually higher.

Also note, most Havanese jump 8 inches in agility when competing. I think as long as your dog is under 11" at the withers, that is the AKC agility jump height.

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All great information, Amanda, thank you!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, thank you for responding. I haven't ventured into agility yet, except to read about it and follow friends in other breeds. Your comments are dead-on for everything I've heard and read.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Agility sure looks like fun. Here is a site that gives you instructions for building agility equipment...should you feel so inclined to build your own. http://www.dogbegood.com/equipment.html

David


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Last night we had agility practice and unfortunetly our agility building doesnt have A/C. Dora was having a ball but she was panting like crazy and she stayed on the pause table way too long. I decided the last run I would crate her up and just watch. One of the little dogs was having fun and then vomitted. It is exactly what happens, they are having so much fun they keep pushing and forget their limits. You really gotta know your dog to see their stopping points before it gets there.

It is pretty addicting-until you have teeter problems like I am having now!
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, what kind of teeter problems? Is one of them afraid to make it rock to the other side?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora will suddenly get scared and refuse the teeter. In fact, she has ran out of the ring when I just said "teeter!" Now, she usually does it but I can tell she hesitates in her head. Tonight, we got it out and played with it. She doesn't usually mind the wooden ones. I think the metal ones have more bounce to them or something because oh she knows when it is metal! I better have really good treats and act with lots of joy in my voice when I say it.

The maltese flies down it and sometimes jumps off, I have the total opposite problem with her!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I took Kodi through an agility course for fun, and he did great for his first time. They didn't have a teeter, but he did everything else - except table. He never would table in puppy class either. We can't figure out why this happens with him. Shelby has no problem. I tell her table, sit, down, stay and she does fine. Kodi runs around the table object (which is only 3" off the ground).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is awesome Kodi loved it! The table can be difficult- it seems unnatural, all the speed and motion, and suddenly you want me to lay down! A lot of novice people (myself included!) make the mistake of trying to send the dog to the table and then getting too far away. The dog also doesn't know to slow down and this causes many of them to get on the table and run right off it. If that doesn't help, have a cookie in your hand and do the motion with your hand of a down. You also might want to try some quick sits and downs before doing agility to warm your dog up and get them ready outside the course. I always do little reminders for Dora with the things we are having trouble with for both the obedience and agilty rings!

Amanda


----------

